# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Scarlet Macaw (Ara macao)

## jamie

Scarlet Macaw (Ara macao) San Diego Zoo, USA

http://gallery.me.com/jamieoutlaw#100053

----------

